# Horse Knowledge Quiz II



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

Bump... Anyone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry, these questions are just too difficult for me, and there are too many of them xD I think I only for-sure know the answer to ten of them o.o how sad.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

1.	being underfed, not enough hay
2.	when a mare goes into heat right after having a foal
3.	split?
4.	dunno
5.	dunno
6.	Equine?
7.	thick tail
8.	dunno
9.	Sioux I think
10.	a signal from trainer to the horse to do a task
11.	1973
12.	shoulder, or hip I think
13.	training, and feed are two of actually many
14.	dunno
15.	Indian shuffle
16.	dunno
17.	Equine genetics
18.	overflexion?
19.	dunno
20.	dunno
21.	I THINK about 10 gallons
22.	the cannon bone?
23.	ummmm… ummm…. About 10,000?
24.	eating manure?
25.	Friendly is the best way I can put it
26.	dunno
27.	ring worm
28.	dunno
29.	shackles? Idk, ive always heard them be called hobbles
30.	dunno
31.	about 4 old I think
32.	Flank bone?
33.	dunno
34.	dunno
35.	dunno
36.	64


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

1. Potassium deficiency

2. The first heat a mare has post birth of a foal, usually about 7 days after birth.

3. Name the two types of vision possessed by the horse. 

4. When the heart rate slows down, and is too slow to be healthy.

5. Mutton withers

6. Hippo

7. 

8. Hydration, or lack of. If you pinch the skin, it should "snap" back into place instantly, if it stays pinched up, then your horse is probably dehydrated.

9. Nez Perce

10. The signal used to convey meaning between trainer and horse. 

11. 

12. Can't think of the name, but where the hip joins to the spine - maybe something like pubis.

13. This list can be endless.

14. 8?

15. 

16. 

17. Genetic disorders

18. Over-reaching.

19. 

20. 

21. 

22. Humerous

23.

24. 

25. Symbiotic

26.

27. 

28. 

29. Hopples

30. 

31. 7?

32. Pelvic bone

33. 150?

34. 

35. 

36. 64

37. 

38. 

39. 

40. Mold poisoning

41. 

42. Identical twins. They are formed when a single egg is fertilised by a single sperm, and then the zygote splits. 

43. 

44. 

45. 

46. 

47. 

48. Three toes, extra molar, bigger brain than ancestors. 

49. 

50. B12 is one lol.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Part two of my unfinished answers lol:

37. dunno
38. dunno
39. dunno
40. Blood poisoning?
41. dunno
42. I’m thinking something like the brindle/chimeric horse, or twins with the same type of zygote
43. dunno
44. dunno
45. dunno
46. 5-10lbs?
47. can’t think of any at the moment 
48. It was about 60sm tall, had toes instead of hooves, and it stood predominantly on it’s middle toe.
49. dunno
50. Dunno either L


----------



## Canterklutz (Jul 20, 2012)

1. What is the most common form of malnutrition in horses in the United States? *I know Iron is for people. Maybe horses too?*

2. What is foal heat? *A mare going into heat after having a foal.*

3. Name the two types of vision possessed by the horse. *Binocular and Monocular*

4. What is bradycardia? *Slow heart rate*

5. What are low, round, thick withers called? *Mutton Withers*

6.What is the Greek word meaning "horse"? *Equus or Hippos*

7. What is a heavy, coarse full tail called? *A thick tail?*

8. What does a skin pliability test determine? *Dehydration*

9. What tribe of Indians was responsible for the development of the Appaloosa? *Nez Perce I think?* 

10. In regards to training, what is a cue? *A signal from trainer to horse*

11. Secretariat won the triple crown in what year? *Don't know*

12. What is the largest joint in the horse's body? *The hip joint*

13. What two factors influence the behavior of the performing horse? *Training and genetics?*

14. All horses have how many cervical vertebrae? *7. At least I know humans are 7C-12T-5L*

15. What is another name for the running walk? *Amble?*

16. Which artery carries blood from the heart to the kidneys? *Renal artery*

17. The International Society of Animal Genetics is a worldwide leader in what specific type of research? *Genetic diseases?*

18. What type of interference occurs at the trot when the hind foot strikes the sole of the front foot on the same side? *Overreaching*

19. What is the teamster's term for signaling a turn to the right? *No idea*

20. What is another name for synchronous diaphragmatic flutters? *Hiccups! *

21. How much water will a 1000 pound horse drink per day? *Don't remember this one*

22. What is the main bone of the forearm? *Humerous*

23. Approximately how many horses were used in WWII? *No idea*

24. What term describes the ingestion of feces? *Coprophagia*

25. Horses standing head-to-tail in the shade and mutually fighting flies for each-other are exhibiting what type of behavior? *I dunno. Mutualism?*

26. What is the recommended time frame for soil testing pastures? *No clue*

27. What is another name for round worm? *I dunno? I know it's in the nemotode phylum*.

28. What is the poisonous chemical found in the secretion of the blister beetle? *no clue*

29. What is the name given to hobbles used for pacing in harness racing? *no clue*

30. What can result from a tear in the interosseus ligament? *arthritis?*

31. At what age does a full mouth occur? *3-4 years old?*

32. What is another name for the hip bone? *Pelvis*

33. At how many beats per minute does the horse's heart rate begin to plateau? *Normal heart rate is about 30-45bpm*

34. What substance is considered to be the precursor that horses need to produce vitamin A? *Don't remember this one*

35. What is the toxin contained in the caster oil plant? *Don't know*

36. How many chromosomes does a horse have? *64 I think? They have more than cows I believe.*

37. What is pandiculation? *Don't know*

38. Dewormers containing what active ingredient should not be given to pregnant mares during the first trimester? *I'm guessing Ivermectin?*

39. What anemia-causing substance is present in moldy sweet clover? *No clue*

40. Penicillum, Aspergillus, and Fusarium are the 3 most common genera responsible for this type of poisoning. *Mold*

41. What is another name for growth plates at the ends of long bones? *Epiphysis plate*

42. What are monozygotic twins? *a single zygote that splits forming identical twins*

43. Name the 3 salivary glands in the horse. *PSS- Paratid, sublingual, submandibular*

44. What is the medical term for roaring? *Laringytis?* 

45. Which blood vessel is the most converged on in the migration route of strongyles? *Don't know*

46. What is the average weight of a draft horse shoe? *I don't know but it feels like 5 pounds.* :lol:

47. Describe an actual interval training workout for racehorses? *Lots of galloping? Rest? Gallop? Eat?*

48. Name 3 characteristics of mesohippus. *Toed? Small? Herbivoire?*

49. Name the dietary percentages of protein, vitamins, minerals, and energy based on the daily ration of a healthy horse. *Protein is 10-14%. The rest I don't know. Some kinda number in the thousands of ppm?*

50. Name the 8 vitamins that belong to the B-complex vitamins. *Folic acid (b12), Riboflavin (b2), and Thiamine (b1) the rest I can't remember...*


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

As no one seems to have got it 7 is guard hairs. Other then that I know very little.


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

*I had some help and i had to guess on a lot of these.*

1. What is the most common form of malnutrition in horses in the United States? *too much sugar*

2. What is foal heat? *going into heat just after having a foal*

3. Name the two types of vision possessed by the horse. *monocular and binocular*

4. What is bradycardia? *slow heart rate*

5. What are low, round, thick withers called? *mutton withers*

6.What is the Greek word meaning "horse"? *hippo*

7. What is a heavy, coarse full tail called? *broom tail*

8. What does a skin pliability test determine? *hydration*

9. What tribe of Indians was responsible for the development of the Appaloosa? *Nez Perce*

10. In regards to training, what is a cue? *a signal to do something*

11. Secretariat won the triple crown in what year? *1973*

12. What is the largest joint in the horse's body? *hip*

13. What two factors influence the behavior of the performing horse? *health and mental state*

14. All horses have how many cervical vertebrae? *7*

15. What is another name for the running walk? *pace*

16. Which artery carries blood from the heart to the kidneys? *renal*

17. The International Society of Animal Genetics is a worldwide leader in what specific type of research? *genetics...*

18. What type of interference occurs at the trot when the hind foot strikes the sole of the front foot on the same side? *over-reaching*

19. What is the teamster's term for signaling a turn to the right? *gee*

20. What is another name for synchronous diaphragmatic flutters? *hiccup*

21. How much water will a 1000 pound horse drink per day? *10 gallons*

22. What is the main bone of the forearm? *radius*

23. Approximately how many horses were used in WWII? *2 million*

24. What term describes the ingestion of feces? *copraphagy*

25. Horses standing head-to-tail in the shade and mutually fighting flies for each-other are exhibiting what type of behavior? *symbiosis*

26. What is the recommended time frame for soil testing pastures? *every year*

27. What is another name for round worm? *nematode*

28. What is the poisonous chemical found in the secretion of the blister beetle? *???*

29. What is the name given to hobbles used for pacing in harness racing? *pacing hobbles*

30. What can result from a tear in the interosseus ligament? *all kinds of nasty things!*

31. At what age does a full mouth occur? *5*

32. What is another name for the hip bone? *os coxae*

33. At how many beats per minute does the horse's heart rate begin to plateau? *100*

34. What substance is considered to be the precursor that horses need to produce vitamin A? *beta-carotene*

35. What is the toxin contained in the caster oil plant? *???*

36. How many chromosomes does a horse have? *64*

37. What is pandiculation? *???*

38. Dewormers containing what active ingredient should not be given to pregnant mares during the first trimester? *moxidexin*

39. What anemia-causing substance is present in moldy sweet clover? *????*

40. Penicillum, Aspergillus, and Fusarium are the 3 most common genera responsible for this type of poisoning. *anaphylaxis *

41. What is another name for growth plates at the ends of long bones? *physes*

42. What are monozygotic twins? *two foals split from the same embryo*

43. Name the 3 salivary glands in the horse. *sublingual, parotid, zygomatic*

44. What is the medical term for roaring? *partial laryngeal paralysis*

45. Which blood vessel is the most converged on in the migration route of strongyles? *celiac vein*

46. What is the average weight of a draft horse shoe? *2 lbs*

47. Describe an actual interval training workout for racehorses? *???*

48. Name 3 characteristics of mesohippus. *three-toed, browser, small stature*

49. Name the dietary percentages of protein, vitamins, minerals, and energy based on the daily ration of a healthy horse. *???*

50. Name the 8 vitamins that belong to the B-complex vitamins. *???*


----------

